# help theres a cat suck in my tree and its injured



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

what should i do ive tryed catfood tuna salmon calling it leaving but everytime i turn my head crows and magpie attack it and now its injured it dosent have a collar but you can tell its someones pet just knock all round the house nobody seem to know whos it is should i call the rspca if so anyone got there number :lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Get a nice long poking stick or a decent catapult


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Get a nice long poking stick or a decent catapult


lol brilliant but its so high up Evan my ladder couldent reach


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

just ringing the rspca now: victory: see what they say


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They will tell you to leave it for 24 hours knowing them. Let us know how you get on


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

they say there going to ring me back but thheres a wiindow cleaner next door i might nick his ladder quickly :lol2:


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

If it's been there for 24 hours or more the RSPCA have to respond, I know this from experience. My cat got chased up a tree by a dog and refused to come down! If you can be sure it's injured they should treat it as an emergency.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah it defiantly is but im worryed because its a black cat and is hot outside and the sun is right on it  so it must be cooking


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We found one up a tree that had been there over 24 hours. The RSPCA called the fire brigade who looked at the tree and said due to the location they couldnt help. A very nice Sky Engineer man brought his huge ladder over and climbed up and brought the cat down. Maybe you should ring Sky instead


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

:lol2: i pay sky insurance should be covered :lol2:


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: Got to get your moneys worth.
Maybe you could say the cat stuck up the tree is interfering with your signal!!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

:lol2: i could anyways i got a phone call back and he said to leave it 36 hours!!!:devil: and thhen they will see what they can do and now the cat is panting ive never seen a cat do this so i told him its boiling and dehighdrated but the looks of it and injured but he said it will be fine its not dehydrated and i said how do u know then he says mam i work for the rspca i know these things so i laughed and put the phone down so now im stuck again ang the poor things still up there:devil:


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

Did you ask the window cleaner to get it?

Also maybe try the fire brigade on the non emergancy number, if there is one, if your that stuck. You never know


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i did ask him but hhe didnt speak english and drove off and if there is one for the fire brigade id use it ill go look


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'd have phoned the fire brigade first..


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Try phoning your vet and asking for advice. Tell them it is obviously in distress and that you have phoned the RSPCA. They might know of someone else like Cats Protection who would help.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Also ring Cats Protection *08702 099099*, this is the main number. Tell them what you have told us, if they ring the RSPCA on your behalf they are more likely to listen to them. Another fail by the RSPCA:bash: If the cat is panting it is showing stress. How high up the tree is it?? Ring all your local cat rescues too the numbers will be on here:-
www.catchat.org


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Try Celia Hammond Trust too - they're pretty conscientious and helpful.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Also ring Cats Protection *08702 099099*, this is the main number. Tell them what you have told us, if they ring the RSPCA on your behalf they are more likely to listen to them. Another fail by the RSPCA:bash: If the cat is panting it is showing stress. How high up the tree is it?? Ring all your local cat rescues too the numbers will be on here:-
> www.catchat.org


will do hes like 16ft high im going to knock on the houses later thhat had no answer i thinkmaybe the owner could be at work


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

36 hours???? 

The RSPCA are a disgrace. They should be prosecuted under the :censor: trades descriptions act!

Poor thing. I think you're right to be worried about dehydration. Please keep us posted. Surely someone can help.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you lived nearer my OH would go up the tree for it, he hates animals in distress. Good luck with finding the owner:2thumb:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

tryed cats protection they said to wait 48 hours  will try the other numbers : victory: thank you shell


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just a thought but do you know anyone with a super soaker type water pistol(it fires up to 50ft). You could squirt it *above* the cat and see if it makes it climb down if not at least it can lick the water


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Just a thought but do you know anyone with a super soaker type water pistol(it fires up to 50ft). You could squirt it *above* the cat and see if it makes it climb down if not at least it can lick the water


lol but im worred about it falling


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

You could also try any local tree surgeons and see if they will help.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

thhats a good idea


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If there are branches below the cat it wont fall it will clamber down


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

would a hose work then ??? i have one that would work : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

georgieabc123 said:


> would a hose work then ??? i have one that would work : victory:


 
What you dont want to do is blast the cat out of the tree just encourage it to come down. Aim the hose above the cat not at it and hopefully its dislike of water will encourage it to come down. Try not to soak it in case it has to spend the night up there
You have to pay tree surgeons and they arent cheap unless the RSPCA request one themselves


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> What you dont want to do is blast the cat out of the tree just encourage it to come down. Aim the hose above the cat not at it and hopefully its dislike of water will encourage it to come down. Try not to soak it in case it has to spend the night up there
> You have to pay tree surgeons and they arent cheap


illl try sprinkling it then lol just quickly:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Goodluck:2thumb:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Goodluck:2thumb:


didnt work i think its truely stuck my brothers coming over he loves showing off his tree climbing skills and would never miss a opportunity like this :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He may want to bring a pillow case or something similar up with him to put the cat in... It would not be easy carrying a scared cat down out of a tree...


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

good plan i have tons of pillow cases as well:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I would imagine claws will be all over the place *lol* Poor thing


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i know i wouldent like to be the one to get it out the tree ill get a pic lol


----------



## dizzi (Nov 29, 2008)

i shouldn't laugh... i do love cats!!! but my god i have such a funny mental picture right now!!!! like a cartoon strip :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Totally!! *lol* Get a "before" and "after" pic of your brother, too *LMAO*


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I can see it now. Following a superhuman effort your bro manages to reach the cat, stratches out his hand and ....

it gives him a what the :censor: are you doing up here look, clambers down and saunters off.

:lol2:

Well I hope so anyway because it'd mean it was ok !


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

set the tree on fire and phone the fire brigade.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I just have a vision of the cat running down the tree and your brother being stuck:whistling2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

:lol2: that would make my day


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Where is that wall net to the tree going to? Looks like it is pretty close - can he not get onto that?

Hope all goes well x


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

it goes on top of a roof its further away than it looks: victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is that a collar I spy hanging down at the front?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

o yeah i think it is maybe when t comes down it will hopefully have a address if it dosent run off


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont forget if your brother gets stuck he has to stay there for 36 hours:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Will probably run off. cats are greatful like that:lol2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Dont forget if your brother gets stuck he has to stay there for 36 hours:whistling2:


yep just incase he makes his way down by himself :lol2: i hope he comes he always says he will the dosent:whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Can you smile sweetly at a male neighbour who owns a ladder? Do the whole Damsel in distress thing with a few tears thrown in.Theyll be queuing up to rescue the poor puss cat


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LOL* Shell!! Brilliant!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry shell i live next door to a old peoples home :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

georgieabc123 said:


> sorry shell i live next door to a old peoples home :lol2:


 
Those old men will do anything for a pretty face:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Dont forget if your brother gets stuck he has to stay there for 36 hours:whistling2:


:rotfl: I am in tears laughing...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any news on the cat ?????????????????????


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

still up there brothers a no show and the guy next door is now in a wheelchair:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor kitty:devil:

Re the guy in the wheelchair..............he`ll recover soon enough:whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh no, is it still in the tree??

Jo


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

It's only 16 feet up for goodness sakes. Even I could climb that and I'm a creaky old 53 year old (be 54 on the 20th).
Go out to the street, find a young chap and tell him you need a bit of help with your pussy which only a fit young man could sort out. I'm sure you'll have no end of keen and willing volunteers.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

PMSL:lol2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow fenwoman you sound awesome :flrt::lol2:i will try that in the morning if its still there: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> It's only 16 feet up for goodness sakes. Even I could climb that and I'm a creaky old 53 year old (be 54 on the 20th).
> Go out to the street, find a young chap and tell him you need a bit of help with your pussy which only a fit young man could sort out. I'm sure you'll have no end of keen and willing volunteers.


16'???? i thought it was about 40 or 50' 

16', thats just a big bush


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

go on the jules i know u can climb :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> go on the jules i know u can climb :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i can sit on your shoulders...be easy reach :2thumb:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

im not that tall but im sure if fenwoman came we'd be sorted :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If we all came we could do this:whistling2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

yep buut wed do it way better because where amazing :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LMAO* I leave for bit and this is what happens?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* I leave for bit and this is what happens?


aww dont worry you can join in you cant make a pyramid without the one person on top :flrt::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> If we all came we could do this:whistling2:


 as long as I'm not at the base. I do have a bad back you know.
Emma should be at the top cos she is tiny. Or......we can borrow a trampoline and get someone to climb up onto a nearby roof, jump down onto the trampoline and bounce up to the cat, grab it on the way back down....job sorted.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Trampoline sounds like a good plan! *likes trampolines*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is the cat still up the tree?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

nope jumped down when i let the dogs out this morning SUCCESS :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
its a shame ill have to put the trampoline away


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Trampoline is good for fun, too, not just cat rescue! 

Glad she got down in the end


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

did i hear someone say trampoline party :gasp::gasp::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

With bubbles?!?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Glad the cat got down:2thumb:

My next door neighbour has a huge trampoline and I always get the urge to bounce on it but we dont speak to them so it will never happen:devil:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I would have payed somebody to bounce from the trampoline into the tree and rescue the cat :lol2:

Glad the cat down!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My next door neighbour has a huge trampoline and I always get the urge to bounce on it but we dont speak to them so it will never happen:devil:


 
Just wait til they're out :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I would have payed somebody to bounce from the trampoline into the tree and rescue the cat :lol2:
> 
> Glad the cat down!


 Tsk!! If you had said I'd have driven down and taken my new video camera with me. I could have gone up like a rocket, then done a triple loop before descending and grabbing cat on way before executing a neat 'pike' when I hit the tramp' again.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Tsk!! If you had said I'd have driven down and taken my new video camera with me. I could have gone up like a rocket, then done a triple loop before descending and grabbing cat on way before executing a neat 'pike' when I hit the tramp' again.


 
Or you could have invented a new contraption for removing cats from trees:whistling2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

no i like fenwoman idea better and plus we could send it to youve been framed and get money :mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Or you could have invented a new contraption for removing cats from trees:whistling2:


 hmmmmm (feverishly starts sketching a variation on the 'cat-a-pult' automatic cat get-out-of-the-garden-stopper.)
"now, if I put a strong elastic band here <scribble>........and a large net here <scribble scribble> and my calculations show that with a force of.....<mutter scribble> if it's fired at an angle of <counting under breath....scribble> and the cat weighs <more muttering finger counting and scribbling>."
Hm.....I think this might take a little while to perfect Shell. I'll have to have a look in my shed to see what I have laying about to recycle into my 'Feline arboreal recovery technology' (F.A.R.T. for short.)


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Tsk!! If you had said I'd have driven down and taken my new video camera with me. I could have gone up like a rocket, then done a triple loop before descending and grabbing cat on way before executing a neat 'pike' when I hit the tramp' again.


:rotfl: lmao.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> hmmmmm (feverishly starts sketching a variation on the 'cat-a-pult' automatic cat get-out-of-the-garden-stopper.)
> "now, if I put a strong elastic band here <scribble>........and a large net here <scribble scribble> and my calculations show that with a force of.....<mutter scribble> if it's fired at an angle of <counting under breath....scribble> and the cat weighs <more muttering finger counting and scribbling>."
> Hm.....I think this might take a little while to perfect Shell. I'll have to have a look in my shed to see what I have laying about to recycle into my 'Feline arboreal recovery technology' (F.A.R.T. for short.)



I think I love you :notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh dear lord, Pam!! Priceless!!!


----------

